

Ask HN: Does Google make money from Android yet? - bruceboughton

I meant to ask this question a few days ago but it seems even more pertinent in the wake of the Oracle announcement.<p>Pardon my naiveté but does Google make money from Android yet? I know it's supposed to be a play to keep them in the mobile ads market, but didn't they just buy a mobile ad company?<p>What revenue sources does Android provide and are there any figures available?<p>I'm thinking:
- mobile ads
- licensing agreements from device manufacturers (I know it's open, but I seem to remember rumours of some payments)
- direct Nexus One sales
======
byoung2
<http://www.businessinsider.com/android-revenue-2010-8>

_Google's Android bet is paying off spectacularly--not just in terms of
smartphone market-share but financially, according to Eric Schmidt at the
Techonomy conference_

------
one010101
Of course they do!

